# Reelfoot lake duck hunting murders.



## Ray D (Jan 31, 2021)

Have any of you guys been following this tragedy in Tennessee? I know there’s a few other duck hunters on this forum.


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 31, 2021)

Yea...been following. Seen they found the scum in the lake.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 31, 2021)

FLQuacker said:


> Yea...been following. Seen they found the scum in the lake.


I assume dead?. This is the worst of tragedy, 2 young men dead for no reason. And a 70+ man that probably barely knew who he was. He would not have gone in water if he did... Went through it with my FIL. Just sad.....


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 31, 2021)

So I guess maybe we've both jumped to conclusions.....maybe.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 31, 2021)

Yeah I think there's more to this story than what the survivor is letting on to. Too many things that are just not capiche.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 31, 2021)

FLQuacker said:


> So I guess maybe we've both jumped to conclusions.....maybe.


nah- just a tragedy. The old guy- Yikes my age should not been alone. Just sad sad sad


----------



## trc65 (Jan 31, 2021)

I saw pictures of the wanted man a couple days ago, but didn't hear the back story. 

Started reading stories after Ray's post, and everyone was a little different. Some implied the accused the man was angry about something, some that it was an accident that turned into a tragic panicked reaction, some suggested diminished mental function and others implied that the survivor's story didn't add up.

Think there will be a lot more to the story after an autopsy is done and a little more investigation completed.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ray D (Feb 1, 2021)

I read on one of the Tennessee duck hunting forum’s that hard feelings between the two blinds have been going on all season long. Hard to tell what the true story really is. Over the years I have read about a lot of confrontations that take place on that lake involving the permanent blind situation. Sad situation across the board.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 1, 2021)

Far Northwest Tennessee is a unique part of the country. My wife was born there, but she doesn't claim it. I've heard of people being chased at gunpoint out of Lake County for various reasons - so this is not a big surprise. Have lots of well-heeled friends that have leases and hunt in and around the lake a lot - especially around Tiptonville.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 1, 2021)

NW Tenn is in the same neighborhood at southeast Missouri. I've had people shoot over my head when I was fishing. There's pot farms, moonshine stills, and who knows what else going on in that rural country and they don't want strangers wandering around. These guys apparently knew each other but like Mike said, not surprising they started shooting.


----------

